# St John's Wort "tincture" for depression?



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

If you are using this for depression... how much do you use? What do you pair it with (if anything)?

Can you drink it in tea form and take the tincture too?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

New Chapter has gell caps with oil - the only form of SJW that works for me. Think it's the more complete complex, tinctures are better than nothing but still lacking the effect for depression in my case.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Different folks, different reactions for sure.

St. John's Wort can be helpful for the short term while looking for and correcting the cause for depression, an example...one is depressed because they feel they aren't getting anywhere, or one is feeling overwhelmed with work, kids or school, or just feeling STUCK.
The only time I will use 'dry' St. John's Wort flowers is if they are freshly dried (a month to month and half old), otherwise they are basically compost IMO.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I was introduced to the oil caps when I had issues with my hand swelling from over use. One story is that fisherman used it for their hands and discovered it beat winter-darkness depression too. For me, the real stuff seems to raise my emotional set-point, fewer tears and more laugh out loud. Takes several weeks to months for the effect, I doubled the recommended dose. Small doses thoughout the day is better than a single dose, no matter how large. The color should be reddish orange.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Those items to be taken by mouth seem to help some peope; however, depression is anger turned inward. Find a way to appropriately release that anger and your depression will disappear without any need for meds. (Many people who suffer from depression are not even aware they are angry; and if they ever do start to get in touch with those angry feelings, there is often a covering of terror. This all makes dealing with depression difficult and many never work thru the layers to find the real cause; thus depressed people continue to rely on meds.) If one is set on truly getting rid of the depression (not just covering it up), then that person needs a solid support group whose leader actually gives subconscious permission for others to be angry. That type of counseling group is difficult to locate. Also, I might add, working through the layers covering anger can affect the physical chemistry of the body; thus, may not be wise for the elderly or for those suffering physical illnesses; so a knowledgeable doctor needs to be consulted before action begins.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

St. John's Wort infused oil is a favorite in our home, we use it externally for so much and if tincture is easier or quicker to get to we use it externally as well.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Motdaugrnds, I appreciate your counsel; my experience with those of us carrying Black Irish genes confirms my belief. Of course, consciousness is all, but why deny one the benefits of herbs? It's a continuum, tea & coffee being the most obvious here. Where do you draw the line? Would that we all have full control in a benevolent world.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, RedDirt, we each draw our own line and we do need to consider our heritage. I, too, use herbs for my nerves. Nerves are, also, something influenced by genetic make up as well as behavioral/environmental events. I still drink Passion Flower tea for my nerves. 

Years ago I read research showing 85% of the people in hospitals were there for psychological reasons beyond what was presented (physical symptoms) to the doctors; and I believe, if we can behaviorally/emotionally work through our bodies to "cure" what years of mental training has created in them, we would be so much better off. That, however, is not easily done, especially with the medical model so many in the psychological field cling to.

I see nothing wrong at all in making use of herbs to help us deal (in as positive a way as possible) with what we encounter. I even started an herb patch in my garden for this purpose.


----------

